# Here are a few older shots



## bstjohn1966 (Feb 17, 2016)

Most of these were taken with an old S3is from a few years back. I've kinda got out of the macro mode lately but I really need to get back at it.


----------



## bstjohn1966 (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is one that I took of my son's eye while we were killing time on the couch.


----------

